

Help me stress test my server - sambeau
http://hasjamesmurdochbeenarrestedyet.com/

======
sambeau
This is my idea of a natural stress test site. My last attempt
(hasrebekahbrooksbeenarrestedyet.com) got to a sustained 3 hits per second.

(please no Denial-of-service-style hits though :) I can run ab by myself)

